# Crate training questions



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello I'm getting my little puppy in a few weeks (eeeeek!) 
I'm just wondering how I would crate train her or if I should. I've never had a puppy before so I'm very new to all this. Would they not just hate the crate after crying in it? Where should I put it? What size should I get? Would she hate it when I took the crate away and replaced it with a bed? 

Also, after looking at some pictures of cockapoos of a similar age to her on here, I'm wondering if she's a bit too small? I'm not sure exactly how old she is though. Is that normal? 

Ahh sorry for all the questions I'm getting a bit stressed about it all.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is crate trained and she loves her own space, she chooses to go there when she wants. Bailey is over a year now and still in it. Been thinking of getting rid of it but she truly loves it, we never force her to go there.

Her crate is not that big, big enough for her to stand and turn. We put a bed in the crate and she has slept there comfortably since eight weeks.

She has never had an accident in it and this year on holiday it was a godsend, because she still had her own "little house" in the various different locations we stayed in.

It is personal choice though. Personally I could not have managed without one.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Catherine, I've had Molly since she was eight weeks old, brought her a crate with all good intensions of using it, I never forced her into it she just went in on her own accord. I also gave her the option of a separate bed in the same room. This being the kitchen. Now she just prefers her bed and happy to sleep in the kitchen, even though she has others beds in the lounge and conservatory! 

As for size I'm sure she's fine, Molly was the smallest of her litter and the quietest , not that you would think so now!!


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you both!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Catherine, my Max was very small as a puppy too, and some on the site were even smaller......but don't worry, they do grow. As for crates, I've never ever used one. Haven't felt the need, haven't got the space either. Mine settle into their beds very well whenever they're need to sleep.....actually most of the time they crash on the carpet in the lounge, or the chair.....they tend to use their boxes just at night time.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

We got Willow 5 weeks ago (she is now 14 weeks old) and used a crate from day one - she did have a couple of accidents in it in the first week at night but not since then. It has been useful to use as we know she can come to no harm in there at night when we are asleep or out for times during the day so not able to watch over her. Like others have said, she happily chooses to go in there during the day, although unless we are going out, the door stays open. She also uses her bed in the lounge during the day or the sofa if she can convince us to let her up. I have an 8 year old and a 6 year old (children!) and I think the crate serves as a very useful hideway for her when they get too much. They know that if she has gone to her crate that is her space and they are not to bother her. So I wouldn't say we have done everything by the book, but we have found it useful. We got the small size from Argos - it seemed quite big at first but she is growing quickly and it now looks fine for her - she still has plenty of space in it.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I used a crate with Murphy, mostly to aid in toilet training as it teaches them to 'hold it' he used to use it all the time, but now it's just a nighttime thing and the rest if the time he's on the sofa. Use treats to encourage at first. I had Murphy in my bedroom the first week and gradually moved it away and then downstairs. It's important to remember that there's no right or worry way to do things, just figure out what's best for u and pup as you go along and enjoy it! Put some pics on if u can, we LOVE puppy pics! Good luck! Xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We brought Tilly home at 9 weeks old and used a crate, mainly because it was good to have somewhere to put her so she knew it was sleep time....

.... She despised it. We used it every night for 5 months and she cried or barked at some point every night without fail. Usually only for 5 or 10 minutes, but still.

She never ever went in it of her own accord, I always had to put her in and hold her in place until I shut the door.

Give it a go - but if it doesn't work for you and your pup, give it up earlier than I did!!


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I will be sure to post some puppy pics!


----------



## MissyAl (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Catherine

We've just got our first Puppy - Betsy. So I'm a total novice to all this too!

Betsy was crate trained by the breeder when we got her at 10 weeks. I thought we would have a few sleepless nights when we first got her but she proved me wrong! She goes into her crate no problem at all at night, sleeps right through till we get up in the morning and we've only had one accident in the crate which was when she had an upset tummy. I also find that if she wants a break during the day she will head off and settle herself in the crate.

Good luck with your new Puppy! Looking forward to seeing some piccies.

MissyAl


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

MissyAl said:


> Hi Catherine
> 
> We've just got our first Puppy - Betsy. So I'm a total novice to all this too!
> 
> ...


I think this makes ALL the difference. If puppy is used to a crate from being in one at the breeder's with mum and siblings, it's not such a shock to the system, in fact it's something familiar that stays consistent when moving to their forever home.

On the flip side, a puppy who has never been crated, on their first night with you they find themselves with no mummy, no brothers and sisters AND in a cage - no wonder they cry! I feel like a horrible puppy mummy for putting Tilly through that


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant breeder you have! My theory is breeders could request crates from their puppy purchasers (if they have room that is) and acclimatize the pups to using them with their litter mates and maybe even mum. It would make for easier transitions.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Brilliant breeder you have! My theory is breeders could request crates from their puppy purchasers (if they have room that is) and acclimatize the pups to using them with their litter mates and maybe even mum. It would make for easier transitions.


Definitely Fairlie!


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw some crates with the puppies and they seemed very comfortable going in and out and a couple were sleeping in there. They're not locked in but at least it won't be completely new to her.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

MissyAl said:


> Hi Catherine
> 
> We've just got our first Puppy - Betsy. So I'm a total novice to all this too!
> 
> ...


We're thinking of naming our puppy Betsy! Or Betty. Lovely name


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's breeder did this. It did help I have to say. The pups started off together then slowly got weaned down to two pups per crate at night. Nina's little sleep buddy was her little brother Alfie who was the smallest boy of the litter. Very cute! 

Bedtime at the breeders. The blue vet bedding underneath remains a fixture even now even though Nina has a big girl bed. It's in her bed and she hates when it's just washed. We were lucky to be on a visit at bedtime to get some blurry snaps, no flash, trying to keep inconspicuous.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I had a "soft" crate for Piper but didn't use it until she got older. But one day she tore it to peaces so had get a metal one. We mainly used the crate when we travel and when at home to "confine" Piper. We never used it at night. We used a cat carry when she was potty training. I had it on my night stand and she would stay in there but then would early in the morning would work her way over to my bed and sleep with me. Now she sleeps with us at night in the bed.

We have her crate under the Piano. She will go in their on her own. We have sent her to her "room" when she is over excited or we are correcting her. We give her a time out. Plus we use it for when we have her in the car or going to friends and family. So we have a way of confining her if we need to. Plus its her home away from home. She will even go in there while at home. Although I think the cat uses it more then she does. But she doesn't at all have a problem going in there. 

Frankly we use it more then I though I would. When growing up we had many dogs and never use a crate.....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine arrived crate trained but I ditched the crates as soon as they were housetrained. They are a big untidy eye sore in my opinion and while they were useful for house training at night I couldn't wait to get rid of them! Mine never went willing into them, they prefered so sit close to wherever I was.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm like Tess. Ditched it as soon as possible!


----------

